# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Երկրորդ երեխան

## anslov

Ակումբում հավանաբար կան անդամներ, ովքեր ունեն երկու և ավել երեխաներ:

Առաջին երեխայի հետ կապված շատ բաներ պարզ է ու բնական: Որ նա, եթե մանավանդ առաջին թոռն է, ստանում է անսահման  սեր տատիկ-պապիկներից, ծնեղներից ու մնացած ազգականներից ու համարյա միշտ լինում է ուշադրության կենտրոնում:
Իսկ հետո՞, երբ որ ծնվում է հաջորդ երեխան:  
Ինչպե՞ս եք նախապատրաստել առաջին երեխային երկրորդի աշխարհ գալուն:  Հաջողվե՞լ է երկրորդին էլ այնպես  ուշադրության կենտրոնում պահել որ նա իրեն լիովին բավարարված զգա: 
Ու  ընդանրապես, ինչպիսի խնդիրների առաջ եք կանգնած եղել ու ինչպես եք դրանք լուծել կամ չի հաջողվել լուծել:

Կիսվեք ձեր երկրորդ, երրորդ փոքրիկի աշխարհ գալուց ու մեծացնելուց հավաքած փորձով:

----------

Apsara (09.12.2016), Cassiopeia (09.12.2016), ivy (08.12.2016), Smokie (25.12.2016), Աթեիստ (08.12.2016), Ուլուանա (08.12.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Փորձս դեռ շատ քիչ է. երկրորդ երեխաս դեռ չորս ամսական է։ Բայց պատմեմ էն, ինչ կա  :Smile: ։

Մենք ԱՄՆ–ում ենք ապրում ու ընդհանրապես շատ քիչ շփումներ ունենք, ու մեծ տղաս, որ երկրորդ տղայիս ծնվելիս 5 տարեկան էր, մինչև եղբոր ծնվելը, կարելի է ասել, նորածին կամ գոնե իրենից տարիքով զգալիորեն փոքր երեխաների հետ ընդհանրապես առնչված չկար։ Ճիշտ է, քույրս իմ ծննդաբերելուց մոտ մի շաբաթ առաջվանից ընտանիքով մեր տանն էր հյուրընկալվել, ու ինքն էլ էդ ժամանակ 9 ամսական բալիկ ուներ, բայց տղաս էդ ժամանակ համարյա չէր հետաքրքրվում փոքրիկով, փոխարենը հավեսով խաղում էր տարիքով իրեն մոտ զարմուհու հետ։ 

Դեռ մինչև հղիանալս, երբ արդեն ուզում էինք երկրորդին ունենալ, տղայիս պարբերաբար հարցնում էի. «Կուզենա՞ս փոքր քույրիկ կամ ապերիկ ունենալ», դե, ինքն էլ, իհարկե, ասում էր, որ հա, ուզում է։ Նաև ասում էի, որ եթե քույրիկ կամ ապերիկ ունենա, կխաղան միասին, կօգնեն իրար տարբեր բաներում, մի խոսքով՝ շատ հավես կլինի  :Jpit: ։ Կարծում եմ՝ ինքն առանձնապես չէր հասկանում քույրիկի կամ եղբոր գաղափարը, միայն գիտեր, որ քրոջս աղջիկն իր «քույրիկն» է, որի հետ տարբեր երկրներում բնակվելու պատճառով հանդիպում ու շփվում էր մոտավորապես տարին մեկ, այսինքն՝ մշտապես միասին նույն տանն ապրող քույրիկ կամ ապերիկ ունենալն ինչ–որ առումով վերացական ու երևի անիրական ինչ–որ գաղափար է։ Ամեն դեպքում երևի իր մեջ էդ հասկացությունը տպավորված է եղել խաղընկերոջ իմաստով, ինչը, կարծում եմ, վատ չի։ Նաև հետաքրքրված էր էն առումով, որ ամեն դեպքում ինչ–որ նոր, արտասովոր բան է ապերիկ ունենալը։ Համենայնդեպս, երբ արդեն սպասում էի երկրորդ տղայիս, իրեն հենց սկզբներից էլ ասել էինք, որ մամայի փորի մեջ բալիկ կա, սեռն իմանալուց հետո, բնականաբար, արդեն ասեցինք, որ ապերիկ է ունենալու շուտով, նաև որ զգույշ լինի, ապերիկին չվնասի և այլն։ Ինքն էլ շուտով սկսեց շատ մեծ ոգևորությամբ ու անհամբերությամբ սպասել ապերիկի ծնվելուն։ Ընթացքում նաև պատրաստում էինք իրեն, որ երբ ապերիկը ծնվի, սկզբնական շրջանում շատ փոքրիկ ու թույլ է լինելու, որ պետք է շատ մեղմ ու զգույշ լինել իր հետ, որ չվնասի։ Մեկ էլ գրադարանից մի մանկական գիրք էինք վերցրել գեղարվեստական՝ հատուկ երեխաներին եղբոր կամ քույրիկի ծնվելուն նախապատրաստող. մի ընտանիքի մասին էր, որտեղ փոքր տղայի մայրը սկզբում հղի էր, հետո աղջիկ ունեցավ, ու երեխային ծնողներն ամբողջ ընթացքում ծանոթացնում ու նախապատրաստում էին նոր իրավիճակին, նաև՝ թե ինչպես վարվի հղի մայրիկի հետ և այլն։ Կարծում եմ՝ լավ գաղափար է գեղարվեստական մանկական գրքի միջոցով երեխային էդ իրավիճակի մասին պատկերացում տալը։

Երբ երկրորդ տղաս ծնվեց,  քրոջս ընտանիքը մեր տանն էր, մեծ տղաս էլ էդ ժամանակ ամբողջ օրը տարված էր քրոջս աղջկա հետ խաղալով, ու ապերիկի հայտնվելն իր ուշադրությունը գրավեց միայն առաջին օրը։ Նաև բացիկ–մացիկ էր պատրաստել էդ առիթով  :Jpit: ։ Հետո, երբ մի ամիս անց քրոջս ընտանիքը գնաց, էլ ուշադրությունն ուրիշ տեղ չէր կարող լինել, կամաց–կամաց սկսեց հետաքրքրվել ապերիկով։ Ու էդ հետաքրքրությունը շատ արագ տեմպերով աճում էր։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես իրեն մինչ այդ ընդհանրապես չէի պատկերացնում փոքր երեխայի հետ, ու մի քիչ վախենում էի, որ կարող է չհետաքրքրվի կամ իրեն ճիշտ չպահի հետը։ Բայց հետաքրքրվելու առումով հիմա լրիվ հակառակ ծայրահեղությունն է. թողնես, ամբողջ օրը ապերիկին կսիրի, կպաչի, կքաշքշի, հետը կխոսի, կխաղա։ Զգուշությունը դեռ խնդիր է. ասենք, դեռ հետը մենակ չեմ թողնի փոքրիկին, թեկուզ կարճ ժամանակով, որովհետև ոգևորության պահին կարող է մի անզգույշ բան անել կամ ուղղակի չգիտակցել շատ բաներ, որ կարող են վնասել երեխային։ Էս առումով երեխաները տարբեր են լինում շատ։ Երեխա կա՝ ավելի վաղ տարիքից է ավելի գիտակից ու զգույշ։ Իմ տղան, ճիշտն ասած, էդ առումով մի քիչ պրոբլեմատիկ է, բայց դե քիչ–քիչ սովորում է։ 

Պուճուրն էլ իր հերթին է խիստ հետաքրքրված ու հիացած իր մեծ ապերիկով։ Եղբայրն ինչ անի, միշտ աննկարագրելի ջերմ–հիացական հայացքով ու ժպիտով նրան է նայում։ Էդ հայացքով ուրիշ ոչ ոքի չի նայում, միայն ապերիկին, նույնիսկ եթե անկապություններ է անում։ Արդեն հիմիկվանից զգում ենք, որ շուտով ամեն ինչում երևի կփորձի ընդօրինակել եղբորը, էնպես որ պետք է փորձել նրան հնարավորինս օրինակելի դարձնել  :Jpit: ։ 

Խանդի դրսևորումներ դեռ ընդհանրապես չեն եղել։ Դե, հատուկ աշխատում ենք էնպես անել, որ իր նկատմամբ ուշադրությունը չպակասի փոքրիկի ծնվելուց հետո։ Փոքրիկի նկատմամբ սեր ու քնքշանք արտահայտելիս միշտ աշխատում ենք շեշտել, որ իրեն էլ ենք շատ սիրում և այլն, որ հանկարծ իրեն անտեսված կամ երկրորդ պլան մղված չզգա։ Իհարկե, չգիտեմ՝ հետո ոնց կլինի, բայց առայժմ կարծես ամեն ինչ նորմալ է էդ առումով։ 

Մեկ էլ ուզում եմ էստեղ մեջբերել ամիսներ առաջ օրագրումս արած գրառումից մի հատվածը, որտեղ պատմում եմ մեծ տղայիս ռեակցիայի մասին, երբ եղբորն առաջին անգամ տեսավ.



> Երբ դեռ հիվանդանոցից մի քանի լուսանկար էինք ուղարկել մերոնց (մայրս ու քրոջս ընտանիքը մեր տանն էին), Արեգի առաջին ռեակցիան եղբոր նկարը տեսնելիս էսպիսին էր. «Էնքան էլ դուրս չեկավ. շատ ա կարմիր, բերանն էլ տխուր ա»։  Հետո, երբ տուն եկանք ու արդեն իրականում էլ տեսավ, գնահատող հայացքով նայեց, նայեց ու մի տեսակ հիասթափված–վիրավորված տոնով ասեց. «Ինչի՞ ա էսքան կարմիր, սենց շատ կարմիր գեշ ա  »։ «Էդ կարմրությունը քիչ–քիչ կանցնի, դու էլ էիր սենց կարմիր, երբ նոր էր ծնվել, հետո անցավ»։ Բայց «քիչ–քիչ»–ն, ըստ երևույթին, Արեգը շատ լավատեսորեն էր հասկացել. նույն օրը մեկ էլ եկավ, նայեց եղբորն ու էլի հիասթափված բացականչեց. «Դեռ կարմիր ա...»։ Էդ օրը մի անգամ էլ եկավ ստուգելու ու անհամբեր–դժգոհ տոնով ասեց, որ կարմրության անցնելը շատ է ուշանում։ Ես էլ ասեցի, որ անընդհատ ստուգելն իմաստ չունի, էդքան շուտ չի անցնի, պիտի մի քիչ ժամանակ անցնի, որ գույնը փոխվի։ Դրանից հետո կարմրության առնվազն ակնհայտ ստուգումներ կարծեմ չեն եղել Արեգի կողմից։ Սկզբում, երբ դեռ քրոջս ընտանիքը մեր տանն էր, այսինքն՝ մինչև մի քանի օր առաջ, Արեգը հիմնականում տարված էր քրոջս աղջկա հետ խաղալով ու ապերիկով առանձնապես չէր հետաքրքրվում, բայց հիմա սկսել է հետաքրքրվել, հաճախ մոտենում է, ջերմություն է ցուցաբերում, փաղաքշելու ցանկություն է հայտնում, փորձում է ինչ–որ բանով ուշադրությունը գրավել։


Խնդիրների հետ կապված. կարծես հիմնական (գուցե միակ) խնդիրը անապահովության զգացողությունն է, որ մեծ տղայիս դեռ էնքան չենք կարող վստահել զգուշության առումով, չենք կարող վստահ լինել, որ երեխային չի վնասի։ Նկատի չունեմ, թե ամեն պահի վախենում ենք, թե կվնասի, չէ, էդ աստիճանի չի, բայց դե միշտ էլ աշխատում ենք զգոն լինել, որ անզգույշ շարժումներ չանի, մոտը վտանգավոր իրեր չբերի և այլն։ Օրինակ, երբեմն փորձում է երեխային գրկել, իսկ ինքը հաստատ դեռ ի վիճակի չի դա անվտանգ ձևով անելու, բայց, ցավոք, չի գիտակցում դա. իրեն թվում է, թե լավ էլ կարող է, էդ մենք չենք հասկանում։ Մի անգամ, օրինակ, տեսանք, որ երեխային իր «ճոճաթոռից» համարյա իջեցրել էր հատակին ու փորձում էր գրկել։ Լավ էր՝ շուտ տեսանք, թե չէ՝ չգիտեմ՝ ինչ կարող էր լինել... Էս տիպի ավելի մանր բաներ լինում են երբեմն, ու չգիտեմ՝ դեռ ինչքան ժամանակ կլինեն։ Նաև պիտի անընդհատ հետևենք, որ կեղտոտ ձեռքերով ձեռք չտա երեխային, կամ գաղտունին ձեռք չտա ու նման բաներ։ Չնայած հենց սկզբից էլ ասել ենք ու ասում ենք, բայց ոչ միշտ է հաշվի առնում. պիտի անընդհատ հետևենք։

Աղմուկ անելն էլ մի ուրիշ խնդիր է։ Շատ դժվար է 5-6 տարեկան երեխային, որի էներգիան իրեն ուտում է, ստիպել լուռ մնալ կամ ցածր խոսել ու ուզածի պես չշարժվել, երբ ապերիկը քնած է։ Ինքը պահանջ ունի անընդհատ ու բարձր խոսելու, չարաճճիություններ անելու, թռվռալու, վազվզելու։ Ճիշտ է, նաև աշխատում ենք հնարավորինս բնական պահել մեզ ձայների առումով, որ փոքրիկը չսովորի միայն կատարյալ լռության մեջ քնելու, որովհետև դա էլ է խնդիր, եթե ամեն թեթև ձայնից արթնանա։ Լավ է, էդպես չի. հիմնականում նորմալ քնում է ձայների ներքո, բայց դե կտրուկ ձայներից արթնանում է, իսկ տղայիս դժվար է սաստելը, որ կտրուկ ձայներ ընդհանրապես չհանի։

----------

anslov (08.12.2016), Apsara (08.12.2016), CactuSoul (08.12.2016), Cassiopeia (08.12.2016), ivy (08.12.2016), John (08.12.2016), laro (09.12.2016), Smokie (25.12.2016), Srtik (08.12.2016), Աթեիստ (08.12.2016), Արշակ (11.12.2016), Մուշու (08.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (09.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Փորձս դեռ շատ քիչ է. երկրորդ երեխաս դեռ չորս ամսական է։ Բայց պատմեմ էն, ինչ կա ։


Շատ հետաքրքիր ու ուսուցողական էր: 

Փաստորեն երկու երեխաների մեջ տարիքայի տարբերությունը  մոտ 5 տարի է:Երևի կա երկու հիմնական տեսակ: Երբ երեխաների տարիքային տարբերությունը  այնքան է, որ մեծը իրենց տեսնում է ու հանդես է գալիս իսկապես *Մեծի*դերում, և երբ որ այդ տարբերությունը 1-2 տարի է, ապա այստեղ կարող է առաջ կալ կոնկուրենցիայի մոմենտը:  Ասենք երբ որ փոքրը դառնում է 2-3 տարեկան ու հնարավորություն ունի նույն կերպ իրենց պահել, ինչպես իրենցի մեծ, ընտանիքի ավագ երեխան:

Այդ տարիքում ինչպե՞ս կոմպեսացնել երկրորդ երեխայի մոտ բնականից /ֆիզիկակակն կամ մտավոր ուննակությունների իմաստով/ տուժած կողմ լինելու զգացումը: Էտ "տուժած" երկորդ երեխայի սինդրոմով ինձ հանդիպել են արդեն հասուն տարիքի երեխաներ: Փաստորեն ընտանիքը ձև չի գտել, կամ էլ ուշադրություն չի դարձրել մրցակցության մեջ երկար ժամական միշտ  "երկրորդ"-ը լինելու պատճառով երեխայի ներքին հոգեկանի վրա:

----------

Apsara (09.12.2016), Ուլուանա (09.12.2016)

----------


## Apsara

Ես նույնպես կարող եմ փորձով կիսվել, քանի որ ունեմ 3 երեխա և քիչ տարիքային տարբերությամբ: Երբ 2-րդ բալիկս ծնվեց՝ աղջիկ էր, տղաս 1տարեկան 3 ամսական էր, փոքր էր, բայց ես անփորձ մայրիկ լինելով նրանից մեծի բաներ էի պահանջում, խեղջն էլ ստիպված մի կերպ ձգում հասնում էր՝ օրինակ, երբ գնում էինք զբոսնելու մի քիչ տանից հեռու գտնվող այգի, նա ստիպված պիտի ոտքով քայլեր, կարող է հոգներ, լացել, բայց այլ ճար չկար՝ ես ու 2 երեխա, որոնցից մեկը գրկի, բայց հաճախ առանց սայլակի, թե ինչու առանց սայլակի, դա այլ պատմություն է: Իսկ տանը ամեն բան հարթ էր ընթանում, որովհետև ես մեծի ամենօրյա ռեժիմի մեջ ոչինչ չփոխեցի, իր քնելու ժամերը, խաղալու ժամերը, թարմ հյութ պատրաստելու և իր սիրելի մանկական հաղորդումը դիտելու ժամերը, զբոսանքի և բակում խաղալու ժամերը, ամբողջը մնաց նույնը, բայց ավելացավ ևս մի բալիկ, ով քիչ-քիչ հարմարվեց այդ ռեժիմին: Ինչպես Ուլուանան նշեց, դեռ մինչ ծնվելը ասում էինք որ փորիկում բալիկ կա, դե 5 տարեկանի գիտակցությունը և 1.3 տարեկանինը այլ են, բայց չստելն ու չհորինելը ճիշտ եմ համարում: Հետո լավ ընկերներ դարձան, բայց մրցակցություն չկար, մի խնդիր կար, որ տղաս շատ ակտիվ, աշխույժ ու ճարպիկ է, իսկ աղջիկս  զգուշավոր, դանդաղաշարժ, հաշվենկատ, դրա հետ մեկտեղ համառ է շատ ու դեռ նորմալ քայլել չգիտեր ուզում էր մեծ ապերիկի նման տան կահույքի գլուխներով ման գալ, իսկ երբ չէր ստացվում  նեենց էր լացում, հետո սովորեց ու անցավ: իսկ 3-րդ բալիկը ծնվեց նույն ամսին ինչ աղջիկս՝ ուղիղ 2 տարի տարբերությամբ: Աղջիկս միանգամից փոքրիկ հրեշտակ խնամող դարձավ, իսկ մեծս մի քիչ խանդում էր, հետո տեսավ, որ չէ, ոչինչ չի փոխվել: Հիմա 3-ով խաղում են, կռվում են, բարիշում են, տունը թափում ու իբր հավաքում են, ես համարյա չեմ խառնվում իրենց խաղերին ու կռիվներին, մենակ ինձ մոտ եկած լացող երեխային փարատում եմ և վերջ:

----------

anslov (09.12.2016), Cassiopeia (09.12.2016), John (09.12.2016), Smokie (25.12.2016), Արշակ (11.12.2016), Ուլուանա (09.12.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

3 Երեխա, ձև լիներ, 4-րդն էլ կլիներ։
Շատ լավ բան ա շատ երեխա ունենալը։ Տարիքային տարբերությունները՝ 3.2 տարի ու 1.8 տարի։ Իմ դեպքում, երեխաներս նորածին ժամանակ ինձ անհանգստություն չեն պատճառել։ Ուտում-քնում էին։ Ու դրա արդյունքում մեծերը չէին տուժում։ 
Երբ դեռ աղջիկս (երկրորդը) չէր ծնվել, մեծին արդեն նախապատրաստել էինք, որ շուտով փոքրիկ քույրիկ կունենա։ Անունն էլ ինքը ընտրեց առաջարկված 2 հնարավորից։ Ծննդատնից դուրս գրվելուց խաղալիք առանք՝ քույրիկի կողմից նվեր։ Խանդ երբեք չեմ տեսել տղայիս աչքերում։ Հակառակը, գալիս էր, ուզում էր մի բանով օգնած լինել։ 
Աղջկաս ու փոքրի դեպքում մի քիչ ուրիշ էր։ Ծանր հղիության պատճառով դեռ հղիության ժամանակ չէի գրկում մի տարին նոր լրացած աղջկաս։ Հղիության վերջում իրեն ուղարկեցի տատիկի մոտ, որ գիրկս չբարձրանա (նույնիսկ նստած վիճակում չէր կարելի իրեն գրկել)։ Հետո փոքրիս ծնվելուց հետո, քանի որ կեսարյան էր, մի երկու ամիս էլ էդ ժամանակ չեմ գրկել աղջկաս։ Դրա պատճառով ես ինքս ինձ դեռ շատ կմեղադրեմ …Ճ Ու չնայած դրան, աղջիկս էլի չխանդեց փոքրիս։ Հիմա իրանք շատ լավ ընկերներ են։ Իրար շատ լավ հասկանում են ու աղջիկս փոքրիս տիրություն է անում անհրաժեշտության դեպքում (իրենք մանկապարտեզի նույն խմբում են)։
Ի դեպ, երբ երեխաները տարիքային առումով ավելի մոտ են, իրենց միաժամանակ «տիրություն» անելը ավելի հեշտ է։ Նրանց հետաքրքրությունները ավելի մոտ են, քան եթե տարիների տարբերությունը մեծ լիներ։ 
Ու մեկ էլ, երկրորդ երեխա-ն ավելի դժվար է պահելը, քան երրորդը  :Smile:

----------

anslov (09.12.2016), Apsara (09.12.2016), Smokie (25.12.2016), Ուլուանա (09.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Իսկ տանը ամեն բան հարթ էր ընթանում, որովհետև ես մեծի ամենօրյա ռեժիմի մեջ ոչինչ չփոխեցի, իր քնելու ժամերը, խաղալու ժամերը, թարմ հյութ պատրաստելու և իր սիրելի մանկական հաղորդումը դիտելու ժամերը, զբոսանքի և բակում խաղալու ժամերը, ամբողջը մնաց նույնը, բայց ավելացավ ևս մի բալիկ


Հիանալի է: Կարծում եմ սա  գառանտիայով միանշանակ աշխատող մեթոդ է, առաջնեկին փոքրիկի հանդեպ վատ չտրամադրելու համար: 
Բայց կարծում եմ որ սա շատ մեծ  առօրյա ջանքեր, էներգիա է պահանջում ծնողներից, որ ավելացած ընտանիքի լիարժեք անդամի դեպքում ամեն ինչ պահել նույնը ավագ երեխաների համար:

----------

Apsara (09.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> 3 
> Երբ դեռ աղջիկս (երկրորդը) չէր ծնվել, մեծին արդեն նախապատրաստել էինք, որ շուտով փոքրիկ քույրիկ կունենա։ Անունն էլ ինքը ընտրեց առաջարկված 2 հնարավորից։ Ծննդատնից դուրս գրվելուց խաղալիք առանք՝ քույրիկի կողմից նվեր։


Լավ մեթոդ է: Դուրս շատ եկավ: Երեխան դեռ չծնված, մեծի անձը ու կարծիքը կարևորել ու տալ իրեն /հնարավոր լավագույն տարբերակներից/ շատ պատասխանատու, վերջնական ընտրության հնարավորություն:
Կարծում եմ իր այս դերակատարումը մեծը կհիշի ամբողջ կյանքում

----------

Apsara (09.12.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Կարծում եմ իր այս դերակատարումը մեծը կհիշի ամբողջ կյանքում


Չի հիշի, փոքր էր։ Մենք ենք երբեմն հիշեցնում, բայց դժվար տպավորվի։

----------


## armine.kobelyan

Փաստորեն խանդին համդիպել ենք միայն մենք
 երեխաներիս տարբերությունն ուղիղ երեք տարի է: Աղջիկս երկար սպասված ու բոլոր կողմերից միակ թոռնիկն էր, բնականաբար սարսափելի երես տված, բոլոր հնարավոր անհնարին ցանկություններն իրականանում էին անմիջապես, սկսած խաղալիք գնելուց, վերջացրած տատիկի հետ փեղոցում հատակին նստելով: Մենք վստահ էինք, որ խանդ լինելու է, որ թեթև լինի ընթացքը որոշեցինք մինչև տղայիս ծնվելը պարտեզ տանենք, փոխենք մահճակալը, ամբողջ օրը խոսում էինք ապերիկի մասին: Ինքը ապերից բատուտ ուզեց, որ հետը բերի ու անհամբեր սպասում էր, ամեն բժշկի այցից հետո հարցնում էր չծնվավ, մամ

----------


## armine.kobelyan

Բայց կեսարյանի նշանակված օրը երկար փաթաթվել էր ինձ, չէր թողնում գնայի, վերջում ասեց բեր թող չծնվի ապերը, բատուտ խանութից կառնենք. Երեք օրը, հիվանդանոցում էինք իրան շաաաատ լավ էր պահել, նույնիսկ չլացեց, որ եկավ հիվանդանոց վերև չթեղեցին, դուրս գրման.օրը տարված էր փուչիկներով, ինձ բացքրձակապես չէր նկատում, չթողեց իրան,անգամ գրկեմ, ու սկսվեց մեր սարսափելի խանդը. Զգում եմ, որ սիրում ա ապերին, հենց լացում ա փորձում ա հանգստացնել, ինձ ա կանչում, բայց խանդը դեռ չի անցել, չնայած արդեն ապերը 9,5 ամսական է. Կարող ա դիտմամբ հրի, կամ.իբր ուժեղ սիրի ու.ցավացնի, չի թողնում գրկել, ասում ա ոչինչ թող լացի դու ինձ գրկի, նորից սոսո ուզեց, ապերի կքշաներն ա ուտում, երբեմն մտածում եմ մանկական հոգեբանի դիմել

Отправлено с моего D5803 через Tapatalk

----------


## Apsara

> Բայց կեսարյանի նշանակված օրը երկար փաթաթվել էր ինձ, չէր թողնում գնայի, վերջում ասեց բեր թող չծնվի ապերը, բատուտ խանութից կառնենք. Երեք օրը, հիվանդանոցում էինք իրան շաաաատ լավ էր պահել, նույնիսկ չլացեց, որ եկավ հիվանդանոց վերև չթեղեցին, դուրս գրման.օրը տարված էր փուչիկներով, ինձ բացքրձակապես չէր նկատում, չթողեց իրան,անգամ գրկեմ, ու սկսվեց մեր սարսափելի խանդը. Զգում եմ, որ սիրում ա ապերին, հենց լացում ա փորձում ա հանգստացնել, ինձ ա կանչում, բայց խանդը դեռ չի անցել, չնայած արդեն ապերը 9,5 ամսական է. Կարող ա դիտմամբ հրի, կամ.իբր ուժեղ սիրի ու.ցավացնի, չի թողնում գրկել, ասում ա ոչինչ թող լացի դու ինձ գրկի, նորից սոսո ուզեց, ապերի կքշաներն ա ուտում, երբեմն մտածում եմ մանկական հոգեբանի դիմել
> 
> Отправлено с моего D5803 через Tapatalk


Արմին ջան, համբերություն, շուտով իրան հավասար խաղընկեր կդառնա ու խանդի փոխարեն սեր ու խնամելու ցանկություն կզգա: Մեծս փոքրիս խանդեց, նույնիսկ կարող էր վնասել, եթե չլիներ միջնեկս՝ իր խաղընկերը, ու իր նկատմամբ ուշադրությունը, ոնց որ չհասցներ երկար մտածել փոքրի մասին, բայց հայացքում լրիվ անտարբերություն ու «իբր էս ով ա» արտահայտությունն էր, բայց ուշադրություն չդարձրեցի, մեծացան, անցավ

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ես երեխեք չունեմ, բայց մեր ընտանիքում մեծը ես եմ ու քրոջիցս գրեթե 7 տարի մեծ եմ:
Ես որպես մեծ դաստիարակվել եմ ահավոր խիստ ու պատասախանուտի կարգավիճակով, քուրս որպես փոքր միշտ երես առած ա եղել: Երբ ծնվեց ինձ առանձնացրեցին մերոնք, ու ուշադրությունը լրիվ իր կողմն էր, բայց ոչ մի անգամ չեմ խանդել, հաստատ հիշում եմ: Ուղղակի ինձ սովորացրեցին, որ ես պիտի միշտ հոգ տանեմ ու խնամեմ իրեն, նույնիսկ երբ բակ էի դուրս գալիս խաղալու, քուրս պոչիցս կախված էր ու խաղալ չէի կարող, իրեն դպրոց էի տանում, երաժշտական, դասերն էի սովորեցնում,  ու մինչև հիմա ես եմ իրա մասին հոգ տանում:
Մի խոսքով պետք չի երեխեքի մեջ տարբերություն դնել, ու հեչ էլ պետք չի որ տարիքային տարբերությունը մեծ լինի:

----------

Apsara (26.12.2016), Cassiopeia (10.12.2016), Մուշու (11.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Փաստորեն խանդին համդիպել ենք միայն մենք
>  երեխաներիս տարբերությունն ուղիղ երեք տարի է: Աղջիկս երկար սպասված ու բոլոր կողմերից միակ թոռնիկն էր, բնականաբար սարսափելի երես տված, բոլոր հնարավոր անհնարին ցանկություններն իրականանում էին անմիջապես, սկսած խաղալիք գնելուց, վերջացրած տատիկի հետ փեղոցում հատակին նստելով: Մենք վստահ էինք, որ խանդ լինելու է, որ թեթև լինի ընթացքը որոշեցինք մինչև տղայիս ծնվելը պարտեզ տանենք, փոխենք մահճակալը, ամբողջ օրը խոսում էինք ապերիկի մասին: Ինքը ապերից բատուտ ուզեց, որ հետը բերի ու անհամբեր սպասում էր, ամեն բժշկի այցից հետո հարցնում էր չծնվավ, մամ


Այստեղ բերված այս մի քանի անձնական փորձերից առաջինը որ աչքի զարկեց էն էր, որ այն *մայրերը*, որոնք գերակշռորերն առանց տատիկ-պապիկների են մեծացնում իրենց երեխաներին, ամեն ինչին մոտենում են որպես նորմալ երևույթ, առկա բացասական կամ խնդրահարույց հարցերը չեն տեսնում, դրանք իրականում իրանց համար գոյություն չունի, քանի որ իրենք ամբողջ օրը երեխաների հետ են ու ոնց որ մի մարմին են ու կոպիտ չհնչի, բայց իրենց երեխաներին քննադատական նայել չեն կարողանում: 

Իսկ օրինակ քո պատմելով ,Արմինե,  ենթադրում եմ տատիկը նույնպես բավականին ակտիվ է թոռնիկի կյանքում, ու դու հնարավորություն ունես կողքից նայելու,  որոշ պահերի, քննադատորեն նայել ձեր երեխային ու նկատել բաներ, որոնք մյուս մամաների համար գոյություն չուներ: 

Ես տեսականորեն չեմ պատկերացնում , թե ոնց կարող է երկու երեխայի մեջ կոնկուրենցիա չլինել: Գոնե առաջին շրջանում, երբ որ երկրորդը արդեն հասունանում է, ասենք 1-2  տարեկան է ու փորձում է իր համար "անձնական կյանք/տարածք" խլել  :Smile: :

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այստեղ բերված այս մի քանի անձնական փորձերից առաջինը որ աչքի զարկեց էն էր, որ այն *մայրերը*, որոնք գերակշռորերն առանց տատիկ-պապիկների են մեծացնում իրենց երեխաներին, ամեն ինչին մոտենում են որպես նորմալ երևույթ, առկա բացասական կամ խնդրահարույց հարցերը չեն տեսնում, դրանք իրականում իրանց համար գոյություն չունի, քանի որ իրենք ամբողջ օրը երեխաների հետ են ու ոնց որ մի մարմին են ու կոպիտ չհնչի, բայց իրենց երեխաներին քննադատական նայել չեն կարողանում: 
> 
> Իսկ օրինակ քո պատմելով ,Արմինե,  ենթադրում եմ տատիկը նույնպես բավականին ակտիվ է թոռնիկի կյանքում, ու դու հնարավորություն ունես կողքից նայելու,  որոշ պահերի, քննադատորեն նայել ձեր երեխային ու նկատել բաներ, որոնք մյուս մամաների համար գոյություն չուներ: 
> 
> Ես տեսականորեն չեմ պատկերացնում , թե ոնց կարող է երկու երեխայի մեջ կոնկուրենցիա չլինել: Գոնե առաջին շրջանում, երբ որ երկրորդը արդեն հասունանում է, ասենք 1-2  տարեկան է ու փորձում է իր համար "անձնական կյանք/տարածք" խլել :


anslov ջան, հետաքրքիր է, ինչի՞ հիման վրա ես համարում, որ տանը տատիկ ունենալը պիտի նպաստեր մամայի՝ իրավիճակն ավելի օբյեկտիվ ու քննադատորեն տեսնելուն։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ ոչ մի կապ չեմ տեսնում էդ երկուսի միջև։ Էն մարդը պարզ գրել է, որ երեխային բոլոր հնարավոր ձևերով երես են տվել ամբողջ ազգուտակով։ Էլ ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը։ Էդ երեխայի խանդի պատճառն ակնհայտ է. երեխան սովոր է եղել, որ աշխարհն իր շուրջն է պտտվում, ու հանկարծ հայտնվում է մի ուրիշ էակ, որը «փոքր–ինչ» ազդում է էդ անսասան պտույտի վրա։ Պարզ չի՞, որ կխանդեր։ Այլ կերպ չէր էլ կարող լինել։ Ու էդ խանդը նկատելու համար հատուկ քննադատական մոտեցում ու օբյեկտիվություն պետք չի։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ էդ տարիքի երեխաներն ընդհանրապես իրենց հույզերը շատ ուղիղ ու բացահայտ ձևով են արտահայտում, էնպես, որ եթե խանդը կա, ծնողը դա չնկատելու ձև ուղղակի չունի։ Հետևաբար երբ մարդիկ ասում են, որ իրենց դեպքում խանդի դրսևորումներ չեն եղել, դու ավելի լավ է՝ հավատա, որ էդպես էլ կա  :Jpit: ։ Վերջիվերջո, համ երեխաները կարող են տարբեր խառնվածքի լինել, համ էն պայմանները, որոնցում նրանք մեծանում են, համ էլ տարիքային տարբերությունը, որը նույնպես շատ էական դեր է խաղում խանդի հարցում։ Չի կարող, էլի, բոլորի մոտ նույնը լինել։ Խնդիրներն էլ տարբեր են լինում՝ կախված նշածս հանգամանքներից։ Տես, մեր դեպքում, ինչպես տեսար, խանդ չկա, բայց այլ խնդիրներ կան՝ կապված աղմուկ անելու, զգուշության ու անվտանգության չգիտակցման հետ։

----------

Cassiopeia (10.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> anslov ջան, հետաքրքիր է, ինչի՞ հիման վրա ես համարում, որ տանը տատիկ ունենալը պիտի նպաստեր մամայի՝ իրավիճակն ավելի օբյեկտիվ ու քննադատորեն տեսնելուն։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ ոչ մի կապ չեմ տեսնում էդ երկուսի միջև։ Էն մարդը պարզ գրել է, որ երեխային բոլոր հնարավոր ձևերով երես են տվել ամբողջ ազգուտակով։ Էլ ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը։ Էդ երեխայի խանդի պատճառն ակնհայտ է. երեխան սովոր է եղել, որ աշխարհն իր շուրջն է պտտվում, ու հանկարծ հայտնվում է մի ուրիշ էակ, որը «փոքր–ինչ» ազդում է էդ անսասան պտույտի վրա։ Պարզ չի՞, որ կխանդեր։ Այլ կերպ չէր էլ կարող լինել։ Ու էդ խանդը նկատելու համար հատուկ քննադատական մոտեցում ու օբյեկտիվություն պետք չի։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ էդ տարիքի երեխաներն ընդհանրապես իրենց հույզերը շատ ուղիղ ու բացահայտ ձևով են արտահայտում, էնպես, որ եթե խանդը կա, ծնողը դա չնկատելու ձև ուղղակի չունի։ Հետևաբար երբ մարդիկ ասում են, որ իրենց դեպքում խանդի դրսևորումներ չեն եղել, դու ավելի լավ է՝ հավատա, որ էդպես էլ կա ։ Վերջիվերջո, համ երեխաները կարող են տարբեր խառնվածքի լինել, համ էն պայմանները, որոնցում նրանք մեծանում են, համ էլ տարիքային տարբերությունը, որը նույնպես շատ էական դեր է խաղում խանդի հարցում։ Չի կարող, էլի, բոլորի մոտ նույնը լինել։ Խնդիրներն էլ տարբեր են լինում՝ կախված նշածս հանգամանքներից։ Տես, մեր դեպքում, ինչպես տեսար, խանդ չկա, բայց այլ խնդիրներ կան՝ կապված աղմուկ անելու, զգուշության ու անվտանգության չգիտակցման հետ։


Համաձայն եմ, որ շատ մոտավոր մի բան եմ խոսացել: Մոդելավորման իմաստով իմ ասած բաժանումը  շատ "գռուբի" մոդել է:
Երբ որ երեխաները մեծանում են հիմնականում ծնողների հետ, իրականում երես տալու պահը շատ ավելի քիչ է լինում: Տատիկ-պապիկը ունեն լիքը դրական որակները ու հետևանքներ ու նաև բացասական հետևանքները: Բացասկանը առաջին հերթին նա է, որ չեն թողնում որ ծնողը երեխան հանդեպ խիստ լինի, ու ակընհայտ կան թաքուն երեխային պաշպանում եմ ծնողի խստությունից: 
Հաճախ տատ, ու առավել ևս պապ  ու թոռ դառնում են ոնց որ մի մանմին, ու ծնողը ավելի քննադատական է նայում արդեն ոչ թե իր երեխային, այլ էտ "պապ ու թոռ" անխախտ դաշինքին  :Jpit: 

Իհարկե էլի շատ կոպիտ մոտավորթյամբ ու չափազանցված եմ խոսում, բայց հուսով եմ իմ ասածի իմաստը հասկանալի է  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համաձայն եմ, որ շատ մոտավոր մի բան եմ խոսացել: Մոդելավորման իմաստով իմ ասած բաժանումը  շատ "գռուբի" մոդել է:
> Երբ որ երեխաները մեծանում են հիմնականում ծնողների հետ, իրականում երես տալու պահը շատ ավելի քիչ է լինում: Տատիկ-պապիկը ունեն լիքը դրական որակները ու հետևանքներ ու նաև բացասական հետևանքները: Բացասկանը առաջին հերթին նա է, որ չեն թողնում որ ծնողը երեխան հանդեպ խիստ լինի, ու ակընհայտ կան թաքուն երեխային պաշպանում եմ ծնողի խստությունից: 
> Հաճախ տատ, ու առավել ևս պապ  ու թոռ դառնում են ոնց որ մի մանմին, ու ծնողը ավելի քննադատական է նայում արդեն ոչ թե իր երեխային, այլ էտ "պապ ու թոռ" անխախտ դաշինքին 
> 
> Իհարկե էլի շատ կոպիտ մոտավորթյամբ ու չափազանցված եմ խոսում, բայց հուսով եմ իմ ասածի իմաստը հասկանալի է


Սեփական մանկությունս հիշելով կարող եմ ասել, որ ոչ միշտ ա տենց։ Կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում եղբայրս պաշտպանության կարիք ուներ իմ տատիկ-պապիկների խիստ վերաբերմունքից, ինչը ծնողներս անում էին։ Նենց որ ամեն ինչ միանշանակ չի։

----------

Apsara (26.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Սեփական մանկությունս հիշելով կարող եմ ասել, որ ոչ միշտ ա տենց։ Կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում եղբայրս պաշտպանության կարիք ուներ իմ տատիկ-պապիկների խիստ վերաբերմունքից, ինչը ծնողներս անում էին։ Նենց որ ամեն ինչ միանշանակ չի։


Իհարկե միանշանակ չի: 
Սակայն ես խոսում էի երեխային տատիկ-պապիկի կողմից երես տալու դեպքի մասին:

----------


## Smokie

Ինչ հետաքրքիր ու ուսուցանելի էին ձեր բոլորի փորձերը առաջին, երկրորդ և երրորդ երեխաների հետ կապված: :Rolleyes:

----------

Apsara (26.12.2016)

----------


## Apsara

Ընդանրապես, երբ նման հարցեր են ինձ մոտ առաջանում, ես անմիջապես հիշում եմ իմ մանկությունն ու իմ հույզերը, որոնք շատ լավ պահպանվել են, և արդեն հեշտ եմ պատկերացնում, թե երեխայի ներսում ինչ կարող է կատարվել: Ես ու քույրս 2 շատ տարբեր տիպեր ենք, մանկության ընկալումներն էլ հետը, դեռ փոքր էինք, բայց կիսվում էինք իրար հետ մեր հույզերով: Օրինակ ես հիշում եմ առաջին օրը, որ նորածին քույրիկիս մեր տուն բերեցին, ես իրան լրիվ որպես տիկնիկ ընկալեցի, որը իմ համար էր, մեկ մեկ որ խառնվում էի մայրիկիս խնամքի հետ կապված գործողություններին, իսկ մայրիկս որոշ բաներ չէր թողնում անեմ, զարմանում էի, չէի հասկանում՝ ախր ինքը իմ տիկնիկն էր: Ինչ խանդ ինչ բան, իսկ տարիքային տարբերությունը 1.5: Մեկ էլ մինչ հիմա շատ ուժեղ պատասխանատվության զգացում կա դեպի փոքր քույրս, որ իրան պիտի ամեն վտանգից փրկեմ, չթողնեմ նեղացնեն և այլն:

----------

Cassiopeia (26.12.2016), John (26.12.2016), Quyr Qery (27.12.2016), Smokie (26.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Ընդանրապես, երբ նման հարցեր են ինձ մոտ առաջանում, ես անմիջապես հիշում եմ իմ մանկությունն ու իմ հույզերը, որոնք շատ լավ պահպանվել են, և արդեն հեշտ եմ պատկերացնում, թե երեխայի ներսում ինչ կարող է կատարվել: Ես ու քույրս 2 շատ տարբեր տիպեր ենք, մանկության ընկալումներն էլ հետը, դեռ փոքր էինք, բայց կիսվում էինք իրար հետ մեր հույզերով: Օրինակ ես հիշում եմ առաջին օրը, որ նորածին քույրիկիս մեր տուն բերեցին, ես իրան լրիվ որպես տիկնիկ ընկալեցի, որը իմ համար էր, մեկ մեկ որ խառնվում էի մայրիկիս խնամքի հետ կապված գործողություններին, իսկ մայրիկս որոշ բաներ չէր թողնում անեմ, զարմանում էի, չէի հասկանում՝ ախր ինքը իմ տիկնիկն էր: Ինչ խանդ ինչ բան, իսկ տարիքային տարբերությունը 1.5: Մեկ էլ մինչ հիմա շատ ուժեղ պատասխանատվության զգացում կա դեպի փոքր քույրս, որ իրան պիտի ամեն վտանգից փրկեմ, չթողնեմ նեղացնեն և այլն:


Ու ընդանրաես հիանալի կլիներ, եթե ինչ որ հրաշքով հիշեիր, թե ոնց եղավ որ այդես եղավ: 
Միջավա՞յրն էր այդպիսին, գենետիկակա՞ն էր, ծնողներդ էին երկար ու նպատակասլաց աշխատել էտ ուղղությումբ: կամ կարող է մի ճշգրիտ ասված բառ էր քո մոտ տպավորվել:
Իսկ քո փոքր  քու՞յրը:
Ինչպե՞ս  էր իրեն նա պահում փոքր տարիքում և ընդանրապես

----------


## Apsara

> Ու ընդանրաես հիանալի կլիներ, եթե ինչ որ հրաշքով հիշեիր, թե ոնց եղավ որ այդես եղավ: 
> Միջավա՞յրն էր այդպիսին, գենետիկակա՞ն էր, ծնողներդ էին երկար ու նպատակասլաց աշխատել էտ ուղղությումբ: կամ կարող է մի ճշգրիտ ասված բառ էր քո մոտ տպավորվել:
> Իսկ քո փոքր  քու՞յրը:
> Ինչպե՞ս  էր իրեն նա պահում փոքր տարիքում և ընդանրապես


Ամեն բան հիշում եմ, բայց իմ ընկալումը իմ տեսակին էր բնորոշ, իսկ քրոջս տեսակին բնորոշ չէր՝ ինքը խանդոտ էր ամեն արցում, նույնիսկ իմա, առաջինը իրեն պիտի գրկեին, իրեն նվեր տային, իր հետ խոսեին, եթե չէ՝ ուրեմն մի ամբողջ օր նվնվթսթս պիտի լսեին: Զուտ խառնվածքի հարց ա, դե ծնողից էլ մի բան ա պաանջվում՝ նկատել այդ ամենը և վարվել սիտուացիային համապատասխան: Եթե ես գերուշադրության կարիք չէի զգում և չէի պաանջում, իսկ քույրս զգում և պահանջում էր, իրանք բավարարում էին իրա պաանջները ու տենց 2 լիարժեք մարդ մեծացանք, բայց բնավորություններս չփոխվեց, իսկ մանկության հիշողությունները ընտիր մնացին, իրար էլ սիրում ու կարոտում ենք:

----------


## anslov

> Զուտ խառնվածքի հարց ա, դե ծնողից էլ մի բան ա պաանջվում՝ նկատել այդ ամենը և վարվել սիտուացիային համապատասխան: Եթե ես գերուշադրության կարիք չէի զգում և չէի պաանջում, իսկ քույրս զգում և պահանջում էր, իրանք բավարարում էին իրա պաանջները ու տենց 2 լիարժեք մարդ մեծացանք, բայց բնավորություններս չփոխվեց, իսկ մանկության հիշողությունները ընտիր մնացին, իրար էլ սիրում ու կարոտում ենք:


Արդյո՞ք սա զուտ գենետիկ խառնվածքի հարց է, ու կա չունի փոքր-մեծ տարբերությունից ձևավոևված խառնվածքը: 
Խառվածքը լինում է որ միայն  գենետիկ, այլև միջավայրով ձևավորված: 
Ու քանի դեռ, անգամ զուտ հիպոթեթիկ, ահպանվում է փոքր-մեծ տարբերակումը, այդ "գերուշադրության կարիք"-ը գտնում է իր արտահայտումը:

----------


## Apsara

> Արդյո՞ք սա զուտ գենետիկ խառնվածքի հարց է, ու կա չունի փոքր-մեծ տարբերությունից ձևավոևված խառնվածքը: 
> Խառվածքը լինում է որ միայն  գենետիկ, այլև միջավայրով ձևավորված: 
> Ու քանի դեռ, անգամ զուտ հիպոթեթիկ, ահպանվում է փոքր-մեծ տարբերակումը, այդ "գերուշադրության կարիք"-ը գտնում է իր արտահայտումը:


Անսլով ջան, ճիշտն ասած շատ ուշադիր չեմ եղել քո գրառումներին և նույնիսկ չգիտեմ կին ես թե տղամարդ կամ երեխաներ ունես թե ոչ, բայց ինձ համար շատ հարցերի պատասխաններ հենց երեխաներ ունենալուց հետո է եղել: Օրինակ մի բան 100 տոկոս է, երեխան ծնվում է արդեն իսկ ինչ-որ բնավորությամբ և այդ բնավորության շուրջ սկսում է հավաքել մնացած սովորույթներն ու բազմազան նուրբ կողմերը, բայց էն հիմքը մնում ա: Հիմա թեմայից շեղվում եմ, սա կապ չունի 2րդ երեխայի հետ: Բայց մենակ էն փաստը, որ նույն տնից  լրիվ տարբեր մարդիկ են մեծանում՝ աշխարհայացքով, ընկալումներով, նույնիսկ ընկերական շրջապատներն են տարբեր լինում, արդեն շատ բանի մասին է խոսում: Ծնողի մեծագույն դերը հերթով ցանկացած երեխայի կյանքում լիքը սեր ու հասկացություն, մեջք կանգնելն է, մինչև էն պահը, որ կյանքում ինքնուրույն քայլի։ Ու երբ 2րդ բալիկին ես սպասում, չես էլ պատկերացնում, որ կարող է լինել ինչ-որ մեկը, ում քո ներկայիս բալիկի պես կկարողանաս սիրել, չես հասկանում, ինչ պիտի լինի, նույնիսկ վախ ա առաջանում, որ 2րդ բալիկին չես սիրի, որովհետև քո ունեցածը անգնահատելի անբացատրելի նոր զգացմունքներ ա առաջացնում մոտդ: Իսկ երբ 2րդն ա ծնվում, հասկանում ես, որ ինչ ունեիր չունեիր հուզական աշխարհում, ոչ թե 2ի ա բաժանվում, այլ կրկնապատկվում ա, ու եթե մի փոքր անձնազոհ ծնող լինես, մի քիչ գրագետ ու մի քիչ էլ սրտիդ լսես, ոչ թե կողքի մարդկանց խորհուրդներին, հաստատ չես սխալվի 2ի համատեղ կյանքը նենց դասավորելու մեջ, որ ոչ ոք չտուժի:

----------

Smokie (28.12.2016), Գաղթական (04.03.2017), Ուլուանա (27.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Անսլով ջան, ճիշտն ասած շատ ուշադիր չեմ եղել քո գրառումներին և նույնիսկ չգիտեմ կին ես թե տղամարդ կամ երեխաներ ունես թե ոչ, բայց ինձ համար շատ հարցերի պատասխաններ հենց երեխաներ ունենալուց հետո է եղել: Օրինակ մի բան 100 տոկոս է, երեխան ծնվում է արդեն իսկ ինչ-որ բնավորությամբ և այդ բնավորության շուրջ սկսում է հավաքել մնացած սովորույթներն ու բազմազան նուրբ կողմերը, բայց էն հիմքը մնում ա: Հիմա թեմայից շեղվում եմ, սա կապ չունի 2րդ երեխայի հետ: Բայց մենակ էն փաստը, որ նույն տնից  լրիվ տարբեր մարդիկ են մեծանում՝ աշխարհայացքով, ընկալումներով, նույնիսկ ընկերական շրջապատներն են տարբեր լինում, արդեն շատ բանի մասին է խոսում: Ծնողի մեծագույն դերը հերթով ցանկացած երեխայի կյանքում լիքը սեր ու հասկացություն, մեջք կանգնելն է, մինչև էն պահը, որ կյանքում ինքնուրույն քայլի։ Ու երբ 2րդ բալիկին ես սպասում, չես էլ պատկերացնում, որ կարող է լինել ինչ-որ մեկը, ում քո ներկայիս բալիկի պես կկարողանաս սիրել, չես հասկանում, ինչ պիտի լինի, նույնիսկ վախ ա առաջանում, որ 2րդ բալիկին չես սիրի, որովհետև քո ունեցածը անգնահատելի անբացատրելի նոր զգացմունքներ ա առաջացնում մոտդ: Իսկ երբ 2րդն ա ծնվում, հասկանում ես, որ ինչ ունեիր չունեիր հուզական աշխարհում, ոչ թե 2ի ա բաժանվում, այլ կրկնապատկվում ա, ու եթե մի փոքր անձնազոհ ծնող լինես, մի քիչ գրագետ ու մի քիչ էլ սրտիդ լսես, ոչ թե կողքի մարդկանց խորհուրդներին, հաստատ չես սխալվի 2ի համատեղ կյանքը նենց դասավորելու մեջ, որ ոչ ոք չտուժի:


Apsara ջան, շատ ջերմություն ու անսահամն սիրո աղբյուր կա քո խոսքի մեջ, մայրական անկեղծ անմիջական ջերմություն, սեր:

Ես տղամարդ եմ, դեռ ամուսնացած չեմ ու երեխաներ չունեմ, բայց եղբորս ընտանիքում սպասում ենք երկրորդ երեխայի ծնունդին ու իմ համար ես նոր աշխարհներ եմ հայտանգործում ամեն օր իր առաջին երեխայի հետ շփվելով: 
Ուղղակի զգայականում չէր պատկերացնում թե ոնց կարող ենք նույն կերպ անկեղծորեն  նույն ձև ընդունել ու կիսել եղած սերը ու ուրախություները որ ունենք առաջինի հետ:
Բայց դու հիմա ինձ տվեցիր բանալին: Որ ոչ թե կիսվում է, այլ բազմապատկվում, քանզի մարդու իրական սերը անսահման է: Մանավանդ դեպի երեխաները  :Love: :

----------

Apsara (27.12.2016), Smokie (28.12.2016), Մուշու (09.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

Երկրորդ երեխայի մասին հա էլ մտածում, բայց էդպես էլ «համարձակությունս չի հերիքում»: Էս տարի 37 եմ դառնում, երևի դեռ մի 3 տարի էլ կմտածեմ, ու հարցը մտածելով էլ փակվի: Չգիտեմ:

Մի բան է, երբ երկրորդ երեխան ընտանիքում է ծնվում, մի այլ բան է, երբ մենակ ես ու չես էլ պատրաստվում երբևէ ընտանեկան վիճակների մեջ մտնել, և էդ դեպքում ահագին մեծ քաջություն է պահանջվում երկու երեխա մեծացնելը՝ էն էլ օտար երկրում, էն էլ տարբեր պապաներով և ոչ մեկի հետ էլ միասին չապրելով: 
Բայց դե ցանկությունը միևնույն է կա  :Smile: 

Երևի իմ դեպքում իդեալական կլիներ, եթե երկրորդ երեխայի պապան էլ, ինչպես առաջինի դեպքում, մեր մոտերքում ապրեր, լավ հարաբերոությունների մեջ լինեինք իրար հետ, և երեխան էլ շաբաթվա ընթացքում պապայի հետ ահագին ժամանակ անցկացնելու հնարավորություն ունենար, ինչպես աղջիկս: Ամեն դեպքում, պապայի հետ միասին ապրելը բացառվում է: Արդեն հասել եմ էն տարիքին, որ դա հաստատ իմանամ. միասին ապրել էլ երբևէ որևէ մեկի հետ չի լինելու:

Մի խոսքով, տեսնենք: Երկրորդ երեխայի հարցը դեռ փակված չի  :Smile:

----------

anslov (04.03.2017), Cassiopeia (04.03.2017), Աթեիստ (04.03.2017), Նաիրուհի (05.03.2017)

----------


## anslov

> Արդեն հասել եմ էն տարիքին, որ դա հաստատ իմանամ. միասին ապրել էլ երբևէ որևէ մեկի հետ չի լինելու:


Մարդ երբևէ չի կարող իմանալ իր "սրտի" հետ հետ ինչ է սպասվում ապագայում  :Smile:  :

----------


## ivy

> Մարդ երբևէ չի կարող իմանալ իր "սրտի" հետ հետ ինչ է սպասվում ապագայում  :


Սրտի հետ էդքան էլ կապ չունի ։)

----------

